# Downriggers



## WaterDawg 2352 (Feb 2, 2011)

I own a 621 Ranger could someone tell me the best way to install my downrigger bases I would prefer not to do any drilling Thanx WaterDawg


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a 621. (if you have a 2010 or newer boat with new hull I would mount a short track right on your gunnel) Here are two replies I sent to guys in emails. 

I have bert's tracks mounted in the rear corners with 6 inch cannon swivel bases, my buddy made me a custom riser for some additional height or an 8 inch might be required so the booms clear the gunnels. Bert's makes a 8 inch riser that I know some guys have used. 

I mounted a 6 inch track in the back void areas with a aluminum backing plate I mounted beneath accessible through the battery bins. Then I topped them off with the new 6 inch Cannon swivel mounts, I run electric Vector riggers so the plugs go right into the battery bins. My buddy made me a custom riser with thumbscrews so when I want to take my riggers off the entire swivel base and his rise stays put and I rest the rigger on my rear bins leaving them hooked up to my batteries, it takes all by 30 seconds per side and they are mounted again. In the pics below you can see the setup. Before settleing on the Cannons I had 4 inch Berts and Traxtech rigger bases and I didn't like the swivel the Cannon's are much better. I like the 6 inch for gunnel clearance. When hooking the line to the release I lean on the back bin swivel it back and down she goes, pretty easy, this was the best way i found to mounting riggers on my 621 and I talked to many people and went through every concievable option this is the best setup, many other guys did it this way since looking at this way, they like it too. 

DO NOT MOUNT THEM ON RAILS! You'll lose them. 

http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/album.php?albumid=72 some pics in this gallery page 2 I think. 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## WaterDawg 2352 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanx for the pics very helpful WaterDawg....


----------

